# blue sticker!



## jawnbc (Apr 28, 2012)

Passport arrived today with blue stickers--woo hoo! This forum's been an amazing resource in navigating the process--thanks to all! Best update my signature too!

:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------

